
Show HN: Host your own Go test coverage badges - johnnycarcin
https://github.com/esell/hoptocopter
======
johnnycarcin
OP here, this was done as part of my new year theme to start using more self
hosted products (drone, gitea, etc) and hacked up in the airport while waiting
for my flight so beware :)

